
Pittsburgh Welcomed Uber’s Driverless Car Experiment. Not Anymore - Vannatter
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/21/technology/pittsburgh-ubers-driverless-car-experiment.html
======
Isamu
As a local, I think this is pretty overstated.

And I'm not an Uber fan, but I think the mayor is mostly upset that Uber is
not giving the city $25 million for an infra project. I think that was far-
fetched from the start.

Promising jobs in a depressed area and not delivering seems more reasonable to
complain about. Although again everyone should have been skeptical about this:
it should have been obvious that only highly-skilled, high-tech jobs would be
generated for the foreseeable future.

Otherwise it's not like Uber is making a nuisance of themselves here.

~~~
atonse
Then Uber shouldn't have promised it.

I see this as Uber got everything they wanted and gave nothing in return that
they promised. They even broke promises (charging for autonomous rides)

~~~
tdeck
I see your problem, you haven't properly internalized the double standard in
our national discourse. Only individuals are expected to act ethically, take
pride in their work, and keep their promises. Naturally, businesses and
management can't be expected to have any scruples at all, and if someone is
stupid enough to believe their promises it's entirely the believer's fault for
being a fool. Honestly it's been this way for decades, time to get with the
program!

------
BoiledCabbage
The things you hold up as ideals says a lot about the culture of your
environment and its values.

It is extremely disappointing that Uber is a crown jewel of Silicon Valley. It
unfortunately speaks volumes.

